

Ask HN: Need Help Finding a Laptop, or Perhaps Motivation - paulornothing

Hello there.<p>So currently I am a statistician but I also have a part time job doing data analysis for a non-profit.  I enjoy both jobs however I&#x27;m getting more interested in programming.  Not just to automate some of the more boring tasks I do at my main job but because it interests me.  I have a decent amount of experience with HTML and CSS and luckily at work I&#x27;m able to take some classes even if it only intertwines with my work occasionally.<p>So in my free time (after the kids and wife go to bed) I like to work on either learning more about Python or working on some web projects.  However I find it hard to really focus in my office at home possibly because it&#x27;s where I do my work when I work at home. I also have a Mac Mini setup I occasionally set up in the other room but that becomes a hassle to put it away or set it up.<p>Therefore I&#x27;ve come to the conclusion that a laptop might cure what ails me.  I could set up anywhere in the house or even outside on the deck when it&#x27;s nice out.  Ideally I would love a Retina Macbook Pro or even an Air but price is definitely an issue.  I&#x27;ve also looked into used Thinkpads (thanks to the guide I occasionally see posted on HN) but eBay doesn&#x27;t seem to be working in my favor.  I&#x27;ve honestly been hoping a friend or family member has their laptop break so I can fix it and keep it, just because it would be cheap (and I enjoy that type of thing). Perhaps it&#x27;s all just because I like having all kinds of toys around.<p>So all of that to really ask if someone can point me in the right direction for a laptop, or do I really just need to work with what I have?<p>Trying to stay around or less than $200 USD, and would like something ok, just not too big and clunky.
======
brudgers
I think getting away from the office with a laptop is a great idea.

A few thoughts:

If you're not really using the Mac Mini, why not sell it to subsidize your
laptop?

If you're running Linux {or OSX} you can SSH into your work computer and
actually work in other parts of the house using the laptop. This highlights
the fact that you don't necessarily need a lot of power in the laptop if
you're willing to configure your other hardware to provide some services...and
configuring computers to work together is some quality tinkering.

Anyway, I bought a Thinkpad X201 Tablet for less than $200 off ebay including
a replacement battery. It's mostly just a matter of patience and willingness
to accept that it will be used instead of new. I'm usually booting into the
Ubuntu partition with Grub but have the included Windows 7 as an option [that
looks like it will be upgraded to 10 at the end of the summer].

It's a bit like the pleasure [and pain] of owning an old car.

Good luck.

~~~
paulornothing
While not a bad idea to sell the mac mini, I kind of like having it plus
eventually will probably use it as a server (it's basically a media center
downstairs). I suppose I can just be patient and look around for an Thinkpad X
series.

------
detaro
You could get something like a chromebook, and if you need more performance
remote into one of the other computers?

But first try to figure out how to fix that you can't focus in your office. Do
you get distracted? Maybe the issue there can be fixed, or is something that
would translate to other places. If you get distracted browsing reddit or HN a
laptop won't help you ;)

~~~
paulornothing
Honestly I just don't feel comfortable in my office. Although my chair is
comfortable and ergonomic and my desk setup is very comfortable. The room
isn't small but it makes me feel confined. However if I go to a more open area
I feel like I can focus more.

------
andrew-lucker
$200 is definitely viable to find a laptop, check Amazon for example. The
question now is what development environment do you want? Windows, Mac, or
Linux?

~~~
paulornothing
I'd really like OSX but I suppose I wouldn't be really upset with Linux
because of my price range. I haven't looked at Mac prices in a while but I'm
assuming it would probably be a core 2 duo MacBook at best for around 200.

------
gamechangr
I do my work on a MacPro. My eleven year old daughter wants a computer, so I
took her to Computer World and built the exact same "specs" from a no brand
company (so for example HardDrive is the same, but it doesn't look like a
mac).

Total Cost $288 last november maybe.

Hope that helps.

